# blocco allo spegnimento, come identificarlo?

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

da diverso tempo ormai, stranamente da quando ho installato e configurato Plymouthd (ma lui non centra, visto che capita anche se è disattivo), uno spegnimento su tre del mio portatile resta "appeso".

Sono su una gentoo x86 stabile. Xorg e nvidia driver stabili.

La situazione è questa: sono in X, do il comando di spegnimento, X si chiude ma resto su una console con la scritta su due righe "sending all processes the term signal" o qualcosa del genere.

L'hard disk lampeggia un paio di volte e poi resta lì inchiodato.

Non riesco a leggere null'altro.

Via rete il pc non è raggiungibile (quindi è già stata chiusa).

Il kernel però risponde: Bloc Maius accende il led, e io di solito me ne esco con Alt+Stamp+s (sync) Alt+Stamp+u (remount r/o) Alt+Stamp+b (reboot).

Rimuovendo plymouthd succede la stessa identica cosa.

Ora, nessuno di voi ha la sfera di cristallo, quindi la mia domanda molto più semplicemente è: come faccio ad indagare ulteriormente? Come trovo altre informazioni con cui cercare di risolvere?

Grazie infinite. Buona giornata.

----------

## djinnZ

raid?

c'è qualcosa che resta attivo o hai pasticciato qualcosa nei dischi od in fstab attenzione che l'ordine sia giusto. A partire da root a seguire gerarchicamente, una volta mi pare che openrc avesse problemi con questo.

Già che ti trovi avvia da una live e cancella/sposta preventivamente /etc/mtab.* solo .fuselock dovrebbe essere normale (e controlla che sia vuoto).

Altrimenti è qualche processo zombie che non vuol saperne di terminare a me capita con java quando crasha l'immondizia di stato.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> la sfera di cristallo

 il nipotino me la ha rotta ma mi viene da pensare che una volta si poteva editare l'rc e mettere un bel 

```
ps -Af | less

( mount ; cat /proc/mtab ) | less
```

 prima del kill ...  :Confused: 

inutile supporre che t o w riportino qualcosa di utile... vero?

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie per la risposta.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> raid?

 

No, non lo uso.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> c'è qualcosa che resta attivo o hai pasticciato qualcosa nei dischi od in fstab attenzione che l'ordine sia giusto. A partire da root a seguire gerarchicamente, una volta mi pare che openrc avesse problemi con questo.

 

Questo mi sembra ancora più strano, visto che ho lo stesso fstab da una vita. Comunque i mount via nfs sono in noauto.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Già che ti trovi avvia da una live e cancella/sposta preventivamente /etc/mtab.* solo .fuselock dovrebbe essere normale (e controlla che sia vuoto).

 

Ok, questo posso farlo.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Altrimenti è qualche processo zombie che non vuol saperne di terminare a me capita con java quando crasha l'immondizia di stato.

 

Questo è un grosso punto di domanda. Mi è capitato partendo da così tanti stati diversi, che non sono mai riuscito davvero ad isolare un processo.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   la sfera di cristallo il nipotino me la ha rotta ma mi viene da pensare che una volta si poteva editare l'rc e mettere un bel 
> 
> ```
> ps -Af | less
> 
> ...

 

Sul t resto perplesso. A cosa serve?

Il w invece restituisce solo il mio utente.

Un amico oggi mi consigliava di abilitare il logging in rc.conf. Provo anche questa..

Se solo vendessero la sfera di cristallo su ebay   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Il w invece restituisce solo il mio utente.

 Continuo a pensare a qualche zombie. Il maledetto akonadi? *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Se solo vendessero la sfera di cristallo su ebay  

 è come per la spada laser dei jedi, te la fabbrichi da solo quando sei pronto...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   Il w invece restituisce solo il mio utente. Continuo a pensare a qualche zombie. Il maledetto akonadi?

 

Non sapevo cosa fosse akonadi. Mi sono informato. Comunque non è installato (sono sul gnomo).

----------

